# Rebuilding Kanger coils



## kimbo (17/2/15)

Hi

About two days ago i finally got my k1000 pipe after six months, but the stock atty on there is very restricted and i find myself sucking a dent in it.

So, @Andre Piff'ed his Aerotank to me. I want to start rebuilding some coils tomorrow but i dont know what will be best, do i use 28g or will it be better to get 30g

I am using the 700mah Red AW battery and the 10.5 amp efest. what coil will give me the best vape ?


----------



## dekardy (17/2/15)

28g, 8-9 wraps around a 2mm diameter should give you around 1.6 ohm. Rebuild a few kanger coils before like this. Even the newer ones.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (18/2/15)

@kimbo , I used 28g on 1.5mm with 6 wrapps. 0.8 ohm. Just check if your pipe can handle that. 
It worked perfect.


----------



## kimbo (18/2/15)

TylerD said:


> @kimbo , I used 28g on 1.5mm with 6 wrapps. 0.8 ohm. Just check if your pipe can handle that.
> It worked perfect.


 Than you @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------

